# Что за баян "Руслан"?



## shilka (29 Май 2011)

:accordion:


----------



## shilka (9 Июн 2011)

1


----------



## MAN (9 Июн 2011)

Артур, перечитайте внимательно эту тему:
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/topic_1446
Здесь о нём упоминает *zet10*, как о баяне для самых маленьких музыкантов (60 кнопок в левой). Может он расскажет поподробнее об этом инструменте. Напишите ему *ЛС*, как я Вам и советовал.


----------



## shilka (9 Июн 2011)

Я не про детский баян


----------



## Matvei13 (16 Окт 2011)

Насколько я понял - Вершина мастерства Кировской баянной фабрики - АГАТ нервно дышит в стороне.Инстр. 4-хголосный,диапазон правой как у Агата,левая - Рубин


----------



## shilka (17 Окт 2011)

спасибо за информацию, но я уже приобрел этот инструмент)


----------



## MAN (17 Окт 2011)

А я и мой драгоценный "Агат" стоим в сторонке, оба страшно нервничаем и учащённо, судорожно меняем мех :biggrin:


----------



## Matvei13 (17 Окт 2011)

На Руслане рычаги правой механики как на АГАТе?


----------



## MAN (18 Окт 2011)

Matvei13 писал:


> На Руслане рычаги правой механики как на АГАТе?


Я точно не могу сказать, но думаю, что да.

Всё, что я могу, так это показать мои "агатовские":


----------



## SDmitriy (22 Июл 2016)

Баян детский "Руслан"
2000 грн
Подробный обзор:


----------

